# Trinity's Pickiest



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

It was a gloomy and wet day out there for me and ShoalSearcher, but we grinded them out once again. With a very slow start we picked up a small keeper redfish and then a nice trout. Then what turned out to be the smallest fish of the day (17 inch trout). Two hours goes by without so much as a bite. So we decided to try something different and get in the shallows. That didn't work either, until we figured out what color they were after. I matched the water color and 2'nd cast it was fish on. ShoalSearcher did the same and just like that, 1st cast and fish on. Turned out to be one of the most productive single drifts I've ever been a part of! Check this out.


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

Man nice haul. I wanna go next time.


----------



## ksjpm02 (Aug 20, 2007)

Those are some healthy trout. Nice pics.

Mr. Jealous


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice catch. Did you notice what the fish were being caught over, Mud or Shell? How deep?


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike77015 said:


> Nice catch. Did you notice what the fish were being caught over, Mud or Shell? How deep?


Mud, 3-4 feet deep


----------



## slade (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice!
I will have a hard time concentrating on work the rest of the day.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

What did you catch them on?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Hard to beat a sting like that ...................except for maybe more redfish


----------



## combscw (Jan 9, 2008)

NICE PICS. Man that water looks like glass, I figured it would. Wish I could of made it down.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

you emptied the lake , specks will be an endangered species if you go back again..


----------



## TroutSnatcher (Jun 27, 2005)

nice job! i'm jealous.


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

*Had to goto work*



Redfishr said:


> Hard to beat a sting like that ...................except for maybe more redfish


Had we stayed for another half hour we would have got our limits. I am on call 24/7 and was called in to work. **** Railroad! Anyway we definitely left em' biting, and not just a little bit!


----------



## shoal searcher (Jan 18, 2008)

Sow Trout said:


> What did you catch them on?







We caught them on jalapeno peppers, just like this guy. Just kidding, but if you haven't seen this video check it out.


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice haul!!!!


----------



## kristyjab (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice Catch! Clear Pics You Got There - Good Job!


----------



## COMEANDTAKEIT (Jan 19, 2008)

THESE GUYS USED TO BE MY FRIENDS. THEY TAKE ME FISHING AND CATCH NOTHING BUT THEY GO ON THE UGLIEST DAYS AND CATCH OH MY GOD FISH. S.O.B s


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

COMEANDTAKEIT said:


> THESE GUYS USED TO BE MY FRIENDS. THEY TAKE ME FISHING AND CATCH NOTHING BUT THEY GO ON THE UGLIEST DAYS AND CATCH OH MY GOD FISH. S.O.B s


Casey, I think your caps are locked, or are you just that angry?


----------



## COMEANDTAKEIT (Jan 19, 2008)

*Sob*

Just A Little Upset But I'll Get Over It In Couple A Of Months.


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

man yall did great. awesome pics


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

shoal searcher said:


> We caught them on jalapeno peppers, just like this guy. Just kidding, but if you haven't seen this video check it out.


OK, so what did you catch them on? What color matches the water?

Very nice catch BTW. Hitting a hungry school will sure put a smile on your face, well except that second guy in the picture with a redfish. :rotfl:


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Proskiff awesome going that is why we grind so hard you never know.Patience pays off every time.


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

kenny said:


> OK, so what did you catch them on? What color matches the water?
> 
> Very nice catch BTW. Hitting a hungry school will sure put a smile on your face, well except that second guy in the picture with a redfish. :rotfl:


That second guy is me! The first guy is Shoalsearcher and took so long taking the picture I forgot how happy I was! The water color was a muddy looking bay color.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Excellent day out on the bay. Nice pics and story.

I would have to say the color was trinity root beer with a splash of jalapeno....


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*the horror*

very nice catch fellas, i cant wait for some of that action. im hearing good things but cant get to em. glad yall did.

z


----------



## dreday1221 (Aug 11, 2005)

Where do you launch to fish trinity bay???


----------



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

I don't know whats more impressive, the fish Bearley and Adam caught, or the fact that Casey knows how to use a computer.

Varner


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

*Launch*



dreday1221 said:


> Where do you launch to fish trinity bay???


Wallisville (locks) on Trinity River. We run out the back canals (crazy cut) instead of the mouth of the river. Neither of which I would suggest unless you know the area, and can run really skinny! This puts us in the bay within 7-8 minutes. We come out on the north shoreline of Trinity bay about 3 miles east of the spillway. The mouth of the river gets really nasty, not only is it shallow it's got logs and all kinds of boat eaters in the way.


----------



## nopotlikin (May 15, 2006)

uncle pete always calls once they start biting. but i'm glad to see that he lets someone go fishing. think i am going to drop the yak in the water on sunday if i can get out of hearne and back home in time. nice catch man.


----------



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

One school wonders. Proskiff and shoalsearcher


----------

